# Kabelquerschnittberechnung



## Pascal_L (7 Dezember 2005)

Hallo @all

Ich muss für verschiedene Verbrauchen die Zuleitungen berechnen.
Gibt es ein Tool um die Kabelquerschnitte zu berechnen?

Bei mir handelt es sich um Leistungen von 2,2-200kW und Leitungslängen von 10 - 300 m.

Spannungsabfall, Verlegeart und ... muss bei der Berechnung auch berücksichtigt werden.

Kann jemand mir Helfen?  :?: 

Schonmal vielen Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## MSP (9 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

hmm ob es sowas gibt... keine Ahnung.
Aber wenn dann sicherlich sehr teuer oder auf einen Kabelhersteller und seine Produkte zugeschnitten, da ja jedes Kabel/Leitung eigene Werte und Eigenschaften hat, dazu noch die besagte Verlegeart und die ganzen anderen Kenndaten und Parameter die so beim Kabelverlegen auftreten können... weia. Das will ich nicht programmieren müssen 

Gruss,
Michael


----------



## Oberchefe (9 Dezember 2005)

> Aber wenn dann sicherlich sehr teuer oder auf einen Kabelhersteller und seine Produkte zugeschnitten, da ja jedes Kabel/Leitung eigene Werte und Eigenschaften hat,



Die Kabel die ich kenne enthalten meistens das gleiche Leitermaterial: Kupfer.
Der spezifische Widerstand/Meter/Querschnitt ist bekannt. Formel umstellen, maximal erlaubten Spannungsfall einsetzen, raus kommt der benötigte Querschnitt, aufrunden auf den nächsten Normwert. Je nach Verlegung kommt dann noch ein Aufschlage drauf.


----------



## MSP (10 Dezember 2005)

Moin,

und allein wegen der 'paar' Angaben bei einem Kabel wäre ein Universalprogramm schon eine recht umfangreiche Sache, selbst wenn es nur die Datenbank dahinter ist mit den bekannten Kabeln.

Aber ich hab mal bei Google gesucht, was richtig brauchbares ist nicht dabei rumgekommen...   

Michael


----------



## marlob (12 Dezember 2005)

Wir benutzen bei uns die Software der Firma Intelec (www.intelec.nl).
Ist aber eine niederländische Version und auf die dortige NEN (vergleichbar mit DIN-VDE) zugeschnitten. 
Es gibt dort auch eine englische Version und die Normen werden in Europa ja doch alle auf dem selben Stand angepasst.
Aber das kann man dort ja erfragen, inwieweit das auf das deutsche Normensystem passt.


gruss
marlob


----------



## knabi (13 Dezember 2005)

Ich hatte da mal ein kleines Tool als Excel-Tabelle gebastelt, vielleicht nützt das ja was  :wink:

Aber bitte beachten: Ich übernehme keine Haftung für die ermittelten Werte!  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2005)

Hier kannste mal schauen...

http://www.vde-verlag.de/data/buecher.php?action=bookdetail&vertriebsnr=310112


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2005)

enventuell hilft das weiter:
http://e-gerlach.de/h_serv110.html


----------



## beerbash (11 März 2012)

Vielleicht können Sie ein Demo von Kabel++ ausprobieren; www.kabelberechnung.de.


----------



## Matze001 (11 März 2012)

Auch wenn das Thema alt ist, aber ich habs ja nicht ausgebuddelt!

(Bitte beerbash als Spam löschen!)

Ein kleines Tool gibt es von Trekmann: www.mkfgf.de/Spannungsfall.zip

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## bike (11 März 2012)

Also deren Seite ist interessant.
Wenn das Produkt so gut ist wie das dort verwendete Deutsch:

[Zitat]Länder wo geliefert ist:[/Zitatende]

Ist das Produkt wohl nicht so ganz der Hit 


bike

P.S: Die Reaktionen hier:
http://www.kabelberechnung.de/reaktionen.html
sind klasse.


----------

